# i5 or i7?



## Kipper (Oct 28, 2010)

looking to get a new macbook pro in a few weeks, Im debating on whether to go with the 15" with the i5 or the i7. I will mostly be using my macbook for running art apps (photoshop, flash, sai on bootcamp) and I occasionally play online games like TF2.

Will the i7 be worth the extra $400?


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Oct 28, 2010)

inb4 Max r bolluks

I don't want another bloody PC jihad people.

Ask this question on www.ebuyer.com .
They'll be way more helpful then a bunch of dick lovers. 
gl.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 28, 2010)

Complete specs would help, but more than likely the i5 will more than meet your needs, provided that it has a decent graphics solution.  TF2 is a three-year old game based on a six-year old engine and will run on damn near anything.


----------



## Kipper (Oct 28, 2010)

Cool thanks, Ill keep that in mind ^^


----------



## ToeClaws (Oct 28, 2010)

Aye, what Lobar said.  i5's are quite powerful, so unless you have something you're doing (or plan to be doing) that would require the extra processing power of the i7, then best to save that money and put it towards the next upgrade.


----------



## Lapdog (Oct 30, 2010)

Unless you'r wanting to calculate 32M decimals of Pi in under 5 minutes, then an i5 would do you. TF2 for me works on an intel core 2 duo perfectly. So, i5 for you ATM, but keep an eye on upgrade prices for i7's, and the new CPU releases.


----------



## RockTheFur (Oct 30, 2010)

i7s would be for newer releases, so considering what you are doing, try to go for an i5.


----------



## LLiz (Oct 30, 2010)

I recommend that you shell out the extra $400 if you can afford it, but if you do go with i5 you will be fine. 

The main difference between i5 and i7 is: 

*Extra cache memory *
This memory is GREAT for increasing the efficiency of a CPU, recommended for graphics apps. 

*Hyperthreading*
Creates virtual CPU cores for more efficient threading, so with a quad core it will appear as if you have 8 cores. Some i5 models also have this. 

*Turbo mode*
When some cores aren't being used it can turn those unused cores off and overclock the remaining 'on' cores. I don't know if laptops have this or not, but they probably do. 

*i5 graphics*: some i5 CPUs have a built in graphics chip, i7's don't have this, but I think all MacBooks come with decent dedicated graphics anyway.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Oct 30, 2010)

Neither, Phenom II x4 :V


----------



## Lobar (Oct 30, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> Neither, Phenom II x4 :V



AMD is a lot more cost-effective for system-building, but the Intel CPUs do wipe the floor with them in benchmarks.  Plus I don't think there are any AMD-powered Macbooks yet.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Oct 31, 2010)

Lobar said:


> AMD is a lot more cost-effective for system-building, but the Intel CPUs do wipe the floor with them in benchmarks.  Plus I don't think there are any AMD-powered Macbooks yet.


 
I don't know man, I had a Phenom II x4 965, 3.4 ghz and that shit was blazing fast, fastest AMD processor out when I bought it, then go figure 2 months later they came out with 2 faster ones. No longer have that PC anymore unfortunately =/

I wasn't completely aware that Macbooks were strictly Intel, I kinda guessed that but wasn't really sure, plus my post was semi-sarcastic. Mac's might be a little more cost efficient if they were compatible with a wider array of hardware.

As for the OP, go with the i5, no sense in paying extra for something you don't actually need.


----------



## Aden (Oct 31, 2010)

Meh, regular 2D art apps won't _need_ the expensive processor. It would be good to have if you ever wanted to venture into 3D/simulation/etc.


----------



## AlpineLupine (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey don't forget a good FPS config if TF2 isn't running smoothly.


----------



## Lapdog (Nov 1, 2010)

AlpineLupine said:


> Hey don't forget a good FPS config if TF2 isn't running smoothly.


 
How can it not!? My laptop has an ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3350, and its crap. It also has an intel Core 2 Duo @2.00GHz, and TF2 runs as if its got rocket powered boots!


----------



## Sam (Nov 1, 2010)

The way I see it, if you're already looking at better models.. Go for the better models, you don't want to be disappointed when your computer doesn't meet your expectations and you'll want to return it.

Buy the better one, and call it a day - be outdated a month later. :3


----------



## Aquin (Nov 1, 2010)

Get it on a Windows laptop, determining the i5 or i7 wise... what kind of power are you looking for?

Is it a gaming laptop or a travel laptop? 

If its a travel laptop, but you want that extra push.. go for the i5.

If you intend to play newer games, you should go for the i7.

Thats just my 2c.

Don't get a Mac for games, just don't.


----------

